# 24/7 New Water changer (chemical Way)



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

in my old article DIY : 24/7 New Water Drip System
it works great for chlorine. but when i found out about Chloramine in
my water. That system will be useless when chloramine is in the water.



So i start looking for NH2CL (Chloramine) Filters but it will leave ammonia in the water. and its expensive in a long to replace the filter.



I call up my good friend JohnPTC. he mention to me about a dosing system call Dosmatic that he is using.



Here is what you need

 Dosmatic MinoDos 1%
 Seachem Prime
 In-line 1 Micron filter
 Water Container (for diluted prime)
 In-line Carbon (Optional)
 In-line UV Sterlizer (optional)
 Pressure Gauge (Optional )
 1/4 Tubing
*
Here is a diagram (click diagram to enlarge)*






*What is Dosmatic MiniDos 1%* 




Quote: 

The new MiniDosâ„¢ Professional series has raised the bar for
nNon-electrical, water-driven, proportional injectors. Many years of
customer feedback and comments culminated in the next generation of
injectors with:
Higher operating pressure,
Higher flows, reduced pressure loss,
Improved mixing and
Greatly enhanced overall chemical compatibility.
*Flow Rate:* 0.03 gpm - 12 gpm or 0,11 lpm - 45 lpm
*Injection Rate:* 0.20% - 1.00% or 1:500 - 1:100
*Operating pressure:* 6.0 â€“ 100 psi or 0,41 â€“ 6,9 bar
*Inlet/Outlet:* ¾â€� npt , ¾â€� bsp

*What is Seachem Prime *




Quote: [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Primeâ„¢
is the complete and concentrated conditioner for both fresh and salt
water. Primeâ„¢ removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Primeâ„¢ converts
ammonia into a safe, non-toxic form that is readily removed by the
tankâ€™s biofilter. Primeâ„¢ may be used during tank cycling to alleviate
ammonia/nitrite toxicity. Primeâ„¢ detoxifies nitrite and nitrate,
allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them. It will also
detoxify any heavy metals found in the tap water at typical
concentration levels.Primeâ„¢ also promotes the production and
regeneration of the natural slime coat. Primeâ„¢ is non-acidic and will
not impact pH. Primeâ„¢ will not overactivate skimmers. Use at start-up
and whenever adding or replacing water 

[/font]Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L (50 gallons*) of new water.
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font] 
* Here is how a Dosmatic Works*














Prime is a highly concentrated solution. 



1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L = 1: 40,000 



Dosmatic MinoDos 1% have a lowest injection rate at 1:500 so you need to diluted the prime with RO/Distill water.



Although Dosmatic has a 4ML model (1:4000) but you still need to dilute the prime and the cost of the machine is 3x more.




i did some calculation for Dosmatic MiniDos 1% when its set at 1:500.
You need to Dilute Prime 1:80 first before pump in the the Dosmatic
MinoDos 1%





*here is the final product*


----------

